# Hilton Head Meet-Up for 2012 Update



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am seriously considering moving the HH meet-up to the 15th of September---please contact me ASAP (per PM) if this presents a problem for anyone planning on attending. I think the weather would be more dependable then for one consideration. I am dealing w/a grand-baby coming so I have lots to think about in terms of planning! I do want to book my trip as soon as I get back to Athens so let me know ASAP. We want to make it possible for as many to come as possible!!! :thumbsup::wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I'll make it work!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I'll make it work!


LOVE that attitude---woman after my own heart!:thumbsup:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I'll do my best to get there!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

munchkn8835 said:


> I'll do my best to get there!


Bravo Donna---we look fwd. to meeting you and Ollie!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

The weather should be better, less chance for hurricanes. There has already been a tropical storm watch issued for that area. now cancelled. Might be a tad bit cooler too.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Either date works well for me.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Me and a fluff being able to attend is dependent on school.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'll still be working on my yearly project for McGraw-Hill, but if I can move my final edit date to that Thursday, then I should have everything set for the award dinner on Tuesday the 18th and be able to take the weekend off. Ordinarily I would edit on Friday the 14th(all day) and wouldn't be able to fly out until the Saturday morning which would be too late. I have to check airfares too but I had a semi-conflict come up with the weekend of the 22nd so this might be better. Keep us posted since I've already been looking at fares and hotels.

Also, hotel recommendations from those who were there last year?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just looked and I'm actually finding better fares for the 14th and 16th than I did for the later date. :chili: Have to make a decision fairly soon so let us know.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Any time is fine with me. 

BTW, I'm making "name badges" for everyone, so those of you who I don't have measurements for (your dog's not you!) need to get them to me. I hate to wait til the last minute. You can PM, email or send it thru FB.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Cathy and I will be coming if it's on the 15th. I'm not sure how many fluffs will accompany us. probably three between the two of us. Sue, Cathy and I stayed at a Hilton resort on the beach which was nice but a little pricey. I'm going to check on some other options. Can't wait to see everyone.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK---Sue it will be the 15th!!! 
Price differences are important. You can fly into HH or into Savannah. We usually fly to Savannah---not sure why! Maybe bigger planes? I will get on our booking as soon as we get back to Athens. 
Last yr. there was a hurricane threat early on, but didn't touch us. HH has been pretty immune to hurricanes in the past---they generally go on up the coast or down the coast. No promises though!!!!!! If we have a hurricane we will all evacuate up to Marti Todd's place. . . what is 30 more dogs to Marti?:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I just googled the distance from my part of Florida and it's only about 7 or so hours from me, i could easily drive to Hilton Head. I think i can make it, now just have to look into lodging.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I think I can make this one....very exciting


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Y'all might want to check into hotels in Bluffton, I'm not sure what's there, but whatever it is will be less than HH.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Any time is fine with me.
> 
> BTW, I'm making "name badges" for everyone, so those of you who I don't have measurements for (your dog's not you!) need to get them to me. I hate to wait til the last minute. You can PM, email or send it thru FB.


 Marti-this is fine with me, too. I'll start looking for some nice "digs".:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> OK---Sue it will be the 15th!!!
> Price differences are important. You can fly into HH or into Savannah. We usually fly to Savannah---not sure why! Maybe bigger planes? I will get on our booking as soon as we get back to Athens.
> Last yr. there was a hurricane threat early on, but didn't touch us. HH has been pretty immune to hurricanes in the past---they generally go on up the coast or down the coast. No promises though!!!!!! If we have a hurricane we will all evacuate up to Marti Todd's place. . . what is 30 more dogs to Marti?:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Okay, I'm looking to book for that weekend.:wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I have never been to HH, can those of you who have been before make some suggestions for pet friendly lodging to look in to?

So excited!!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

The 15th should work for Bailey and I too


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I can't wait. :chili::chili: This actually works better for me because I have some special company that I'm going to be seeing on Sept 23 and was worried about getting back in time. I was wondering whether if we had a group we could get a better rate at one of the hotels. 
Can everyone let me know who will be staying over on HH and I can call around and find out in the next day or two? My son just said that you usually get a discount if you get a block of 10 rooms or so.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Bailey&Me said:


> The 15th should work for Bailey and I too


:chili::chili::yahoo:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Does everybody go just for the weekend? It is a long trip for two days. I would really like to go there as I have never been to the Carolinas.

So, I looked for a vacation rental that is, of course, pet friendly. Look at this lovely place. If we had 4 couples to share it would be amazing.

Henry Lane 5 - PF | Singleton Beach | Hilton Head Island Pool Vacation Home | Vacation Rental


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh Syvia, that looks amazing! I wish I could do that, but I don't think we can manage more than a long weekend with the skin kids and school :angry:. We are at that wierd age, too young to stay at home alone, too old to want to go with us!

The week before (9/3-9/6)the DNC will be in Charlotte, and Charlotte Uptown will be virtually shut down, so I am pretty sure my boss won't go for me taking the next week off. Maybe next year, cuz that sounds like fun.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Does everybody go just for the weekend? It is a long trip for two days. I would really like to go there as I have never been to the Carolinas.
> 
> So, I looked for a vacation rental that is, of course, pet friendly. Look at this lovely place. If we had 4 couples to share it would be amazing.
> 
> Henry Lane 5 - PF | Singleton Beach | Hilton Head Island Pool Vacation Home | Vacation Rental


It's gorgeous!! That would be so much fun. Unfortunately, I'm only staying two nights.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm in the same boat. I have work through Thursday night and then have to be working again Monday morning so it's just a weekend for me. But boy that looks gorgeous.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, boo. That fabulous house is booked on the 15th. Sigh, it looks so wonderful and not very expensive.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue -- I will be staying for 2 or 3 nights (Friday and Saturday and maybe Sunday).


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Sue -- I will be staying for 2 or 3 nights (Friday and Saturday and maybe Sunday).


Thanks, Lynn. I'll be doing most of my searching tomorrow since I have a charity even tonight.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We stay privately---in a friend's home right on the sound. It is in a restricted (Sea Pines) area otherwise I would host! 
This is sounding fantastic. I am getting excited just thinking about it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> We stay privately---in a friend's home right on the sound. It is in a restricted (Sea Pines) area otherwise I would host!
> This is sounding fantastic. I am getting excited just thinking about it.


I figured you were where you were last year. Am working on lodging options - did some today and will continue tomorrow. Am checking hotels for group rates but I hink there might be some good options if some of us rent a condo or house together vs. hotels which add on lots of costs. And a kitchen would help with those that home cook or need refrigeration. :chili::chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sue, look up Sea Pines & you will see where we stay---anywhere in that area is good! They even have a private beach where we let Kitzel "wander" w/out a leash. I don't think I would trust Lisi but it is pretty safe for dogs who are obedient! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Sue, look up Sea Pines & you will see where we stay---anywhere in that area is good! They even have a private beach where we let Kitzel "wander" w/out a leash. I don't think I would trust Lisi but it is pretty safe for dogs who are obedient! :HistericalSmiley:


I did see that area and some homes that have fenced in yards Workin' on it for everyone but definitely coming.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> I figured you were where you were last year. Am working on lodging options - did some today and will continue tomorrow. Am checking hotels for group rates but I hink there might be some good options if some of us rent a condo or house together vs. hotels which add on lots of costs. And a kitchen would help with those that home cook or need refrigeration. :chili::chili:


Sue, what a great idea renting a house or condo together, that would definitely cut down some costs. I plan on arriving on Friday and leaving on Sunday, so just a long weekend.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm hoping we can find a house for the weekend. I'm also checking on some places.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> I figured you were where you were last year. Am working on lodging options - did some today and will continue tomorrow. Am checking hotels for group rates but I hink there might be some good options if some of us rent a condo or house together vs. hotels which add on lots of costs. And a kitchen would help with those that home cook or need refrigeration. :chili::chili:


Ooooh great idea! Count me in....sounds like fun!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We can arrange some extra times together for anyone who is around for the week-end. There are unlimited possibilities and it really is a beautiful spot. It is extremely casual so only pack shorts/bathing suits/sandals! I did not wear even a little summer dress the month I was there last time.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I can't wait it all sounds so exciting. :chili::chili: :chili: Casual is my favorite thing, i love flip flops and jeans.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just trying to check on how many people are coming. Let me know if I left anyone out. So far I have:

Sandi (has lodging)
Me
April
Nida
Marti
Reva
Cathy
Laura
Donna
Barb (you commented on hurricane - not sure if you're coming - let me know)
Lynn
Debbie
Tracey

Did I miss anyone? If you're coming for less or more time than Friday thru Sunday let me know that too.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Wow! We've got quite a group. What fun.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Heard back from the Omni Hotel Resort which is one of the nicer hotels in HH and on the beach, large rooms, mini-kitchens, etc. Cathy and Reva stayed there last year when it was a Hilton.
Spoke to event manager and she said for booking *10 rooms or more* she would give us a room rate of $139 rather than $159 (though I saw rates even higher). So that's pretty good but then I delved into extras. It's a $50 a room non-refundable pet fee + tax (per room not per night), a $16 a night resort fee for internet, self park, transportation van w/in 3 miles, bottled water, health club, preferred spa appts, 11% tax and $1 fee for the city. So that would come out to approx $400 for a 2 night stay or $200 a night. 

I'm checking some other more reasonable hotels on tripadvisor but as soon as I read "bed bugs" I freak. I like having Maltese as my pets, not little crawly things. :w00t:

I think that if we split some of the houses we can do better even on a weekly fee though only staying a weekend. What do you all think? It does look beautiful with the beach and pool and it is a resort. But I think we can do well in houses or condos.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I am open. If we do hotel rooms I'll bring hubs and kids, if we do house/condo it'll just be me and the pups. Either way is good for me.

THANK YOU SUE!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you Sue, i would prefer the house/condo, but whatever you come up with will be fine with me.


----------



## sarnoak (Apr 7, 2010)

I haven't been keeping up with the boards and I just saw this! Is it too late to add another and her fluff?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

As far as hotels go, the Omni is probably the best hotel we can get. There aren't all that many that allow dogs. The hotel is right on the beach, and at that time of year dogs are allowed on the beach. Cassie and Mercedes were able to attend a wedding on the beach, at least from a distance.lol 

I would love to be able to get a big house. That way we could all spend more time together. Last year was great, but we were only able to spend a couple of hours together. I'm also looking into some vacation rental house options.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

sarnoak said:


> I haven't been keeping up with the boards and I just saw this! Is it too late to add another and her fluff?


Definitely not too late.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

IF I go, I'll be staying with my friend, Jill. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

sarnoak said:


> I haven't been keeping up with the boards and I just saw this! Is it too late to add another and her fluff?


Sara - not too late. Are you planning on friday thru Sunday too?


The A Team said:


> IF I go, I'll be staying with my friend, Jill. :thumbsup:


I knew that already, Pat Can't wait to see Jill, too. She's so much fun...like you.

So I'm keeping with checking on the houses/condos. I'll get back to you as soon as I get some good finds. Reva's also been looking so she and I can communicate and let you know. We're just trying not to duplicate each other or we'll shut each other out for the weekend. :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Has anyone seen this? It is four bedrooms for roughly $600 a day or $3000 a week. And it is available. Oh at it is in Sea Pines. 

Hilton Head Rentals Sea Pines ~ 12 Wood Ibis ~ 4 Bedroom Home


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Has anyone seen this? It is four bedrooms for roughly $600 a day or $3000 a week. And it is available. Oh at it is in Sea Pines.
> 
> Hilton Head Rentals Sea Pines ~ 12 Wood Ibis ~ 4 Bedroom Home


Not available & 4 nite minimum. That's why it's taking a few days to find places including pet friendly. We'll get them


----------



## sarnoak (Apr 7, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Sara - not too late. Are you planning on friday thru Sunday too?


Yes! I'm so exited! :chili:

Also, my Uncle lives in Hilton Head so let me know if we need him to check in person if a place is good (however I'm sure almost anything in HH will be wonderful).


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow - there are going to be 15 of us down there. So 13 for housing.:aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So I did see this... we could ALL fit but we'd have to share rooms. Get a load of this place!!! Says it sleeps 22 and we're a mere 13 Forest Beach vacation house rental: Pelican's Perch 'Chateau', Luxury, Gourmet, Beachside, Gameroom, Library,Theatre
Even at the weekly rate with fees it would probably be around the price of a hotel room. 
OMG - I just saw their second house: http://www.homeaway.com/vacation-rental/p901532

I've sent e-mails to some more modest abodes


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh cheese Susan you did it! It would be like having our own private luxury hotel. I am only dreaming, oh and considering, but that is good motivation. The way DH's work goes it is really hard for us to plan anything in advance. But I would really enjoy two days there and then a few more days to explore elsewhere. Yay! Good job!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> So I did see this... we could ALL fit but we'd have to share rooms. Get a load of this place!!! Says it sleeps 22 and we're a mere 13 Forest Beach vacation house rental: Pelican's Perch 'Chateau', Luxury, Gourmet, Beachside, Gameroom, Library,Theatre
> Even at the weekly rate with fees it would probably be around the price of a hotel room.
> OMG - I just saw their second house: Forest Beach vacation house rental: 100 Foot Oceanfront Home-Huge Pool, All BR Ocean View, Elevator
> 
> I've sent e-mails to some more modest abodes


That's what I'm talkin' about..wow awesome.:wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

That second house appears to be booked for our dates...but we could plan ahead and think about it for next time. I think it would be way more fun to share a huge house than to just meet for a couple of hours. I am getting excited. We would all have our own rooms and bathrooms for privacy, but get to be together in the common areas. And first house looks beautiful.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> So I did see this... we could ALL fit but we'd have to share rooms. Get a load of this place!!! Says it sleeps 22 and we're a mere 13 Forest Beach vacation house rental: Pelican's Perch 'Chateau', Luxury, Gourmet, Beachside, Gameroom, Library,Theatre
> Even at the weekly rate with fees it would probably be around the price of a hotel room.
> OMG - I just saw their second house: Forest Beach vacation house rental: 100 Foot Oceanfront Home-Huge Pool, All BR Ocean View, Elevator
> 
> I've sent e-mails to some more modest abodes



Wow...those are some gorgeous homes...do you think they would notice if someone decided to stow-a-way there.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sue & Reva---thanks for your wonderful foot-work on this!!!!!! Marti also checked out some stuff last year as she is just up in Bluffton and really knows her way around. I love all the team-work here.
I won't be able to do much except show up this year---as that first grand baby is due about that time. Daughter has asked us to come "later" so we are moving ahead w/life as usual. A friend wrote me last night to remind me about postpartum depression so I need to keep that in mind too! If everyone continues to pitch in I know this will flow into something beautiful for all of us! I am getting too excited here. I need to get to the airport as we fly back to Athens this AM! 
See you there!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Will you have Kitzel and Lisel with you? Sandi - all we really want to do is see you (especially me because I wasn't there last year) so don't worry about the planning. I think we have it under control.
Those grand houses really looked wildly grand but I'm working on getting three houses so that we'll all have our own rooms and it won't be that expensive. I'm making good headway and looks like I have one set already so stay tuned eveyrone.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes Sue! I will have both Kitzel & Liesl---although together they are a pain---defending one another from any perceived danger (like shadows), barking insanely and acting like chimps (that is Lisi). Hopefully after an hour or two she will settle down!:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante: We may have to meet at a place that serves "adult beverages" so that others can drown out the noise.:HistericalSmiley:
I am stuck in Vienna---not that I don't love Vienna, but I was on my way home today---DH lost our passports so our luggage was downloaded from the plane & we got to pay lots more money to fly out on Sun. (no tickets available even in BC until then!!). Fortunately we called the apt. hotel & got the last available apt. for 3 more days. I am so ready to get home and see my babies!
And yes, said passports have been recovered---thank you God!:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lost your passports :w00t::w00t: That's my biggest fear. Thank God they were recovered. I can imagine you're ready to get back home. Life's little challenges. Well, at least you're in Vienna and not some horrible place.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My DH has been losing a few things lately Sue, but it wasn't_* completely*_ his fault. Had we realized earlier he didn't have them we could have started our search earlier making it possible to keep the scheduled flight, but hey, we got them back! Now to think about what to do w/this extra time here. Mostly I was geared toward being home w/the pups. . .


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I went back to the old thread for the old date that Sandi posted and was checking on people who at that time were thinking of coming. Any idea if you're coming? 

Bridget (Summergirl73)
Carole (ckanen2n) 
Bishop (sorry i don't recall your name & it's not in your avatar)
Melissa (Missy)
Debbie (Mysugarbears) - I know you posted here but still weren't sure


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm coming -- for sure I'm coming.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Yes Sue! I will have both Kitzel & Liesl---although together they are a pain---defending one another from any perceived danger (like shadows), barking insanely and acting like chimps (that is Lisi). Hopefully after an hour or two she will settle down!:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante: We may have to meet at a place that serves "adult beverages" so that others can drown out the noise.:HistericalSmiley:
> I am stuck in Vienna---not that I don't love Vienna, but I was on my way home today---DH lost our passports so our luggage was downloaded from the plane & we got to pay lots more money to fly out on Sun. (no tickets available even in BC until then!!). Fortunately we called the apt. hotel & got the last available apt. for 3 more days. I am so ready to get home and see my babies!
> And yes, said passports have been recovered---thank you God!:aktion033::aktion033:


Losing my passport would be something i would do, but at least you are stuck in a gorgeous place! Happy to read that the passports have been found. 



Snowbody said:


> I went back to the old thread for the old date that Sandi posted and was checking on people who at that time were thinking of coming. Any idea if you're coming?
> 
> Bridget (Summergirl73)
> Carole (ckanen2n)
> ...



Sue, i do plan on attending...even if i have class on a Friday i figure i can miss one day.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I'm coming -- for sure I'm coming.


Lynn - I've got you down Anyone who said yes in this thread is on my list.


mysugarbears said:


> Sue, i do plan on attending...even if i have class on a Friday i figure i can miss one day.


Great Debbie. Gotcha now.
I think I might have three houses lined up. Am getting things confirmed but we're looking good. And they're all in Sea Pines. :chili: Hoping the number of dogs don't scare them off


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great work Sue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Sea Pines here we come!:chili::chili::chili:
This could be a dangerous group w/all these little monkeys! :innocent:
Well, dangerous in terms of doing poop patrol---at the WDS in Salzburg it was predicted/and prepared for/ betweein 4-6 tons of dog poop!:smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so excited. Mercedes can't wait to see the love of her life Kitzel.:wub::wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sue, just tell the owners there will be a little white dog.


.....they'll never know.....as long as only one is walked at a time....:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I am super-uber excited, too!!:chili::chili: I can't wait to see my SM pals and all the sweet fluffs!!:wub::wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Great work Sue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> Sea Pines here we come!:chili::chili::chili:
> This could be a dangerous group w/all these little monkeys! :innocent:
> Well, dangerous in terms of doing poop patrol---at the WDS in Salzburg it was predicted/and prepared for/ betweein 4-6 tons of dog poop!:smrofl::smrofl:


ewwww.:OMG!: Praise the Lord for tiny dogs and potty pads.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah - I'm a little nervous about all the dogs and accidents especially if my names on the lease. At a hotel it's not such an issue but the houses, I'm hoping the dogs do really well with pottying outside or on pads. Since I'm flying and trying not to schlep too much and a very small suitcase so I can concentrate on Tyler, can I ask that someone or a few people driving, bring wee wee pads and Natures Miracle -- could use one for each house :w00t: Anyone got a little portable steamer??

Pat - some of these landlords and managers are on site so I really feel I have to be upfront about this. Don't want a nasty scene once there or our security being kept because we didn't let them know.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

No worries with me and baby Eva..I always bring Nature's Miracle on trips, and she will be staying in a soft-sided pen..I'll bring extra of everything..:wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'll also bring Natures's Miracle and potty pads. Hopefully, we won't have too many accidents, but we'll be prepared just in case. If we all keep a eye out for the fluffs, I think we'll be OK. Thanks, Sue for all of the work you're doing to get us accommodations.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

And can I also suggest that anyone w/male pups bring a belly band for inside. When you have lots of dogs together one or more are bound to mark---even if it isn't something they do at home. Kitzel will mark outside the home but not inside!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

elly said:


> I am so excited. Mercedes can't wait to see the love of her life Kitzel.:wub::wub:


These are a little warm up from Kitzi to his special friend----:wub::wub:
♥♥♥


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> And can I also suggest that anyone w/male pups bring a belly band for inside. When you have lots of dogs together one or more are bound to mark---even if it isn't something they do at home. Kitzel will mark outside the home but not inside!


Really? I've never had Tyler do that with any meetups I've been to. I don't even have a belly band. He'll always take himself to wee wee pads. Oh great.Now I've jinxed us.:w00t::HistericalSmiley:

You're welcome, Reva. A labor of love...and it's also the producer in me. Always dealing with logistics and research.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Really? I've never had Tyler do that with any meetups I've been to. I don't even have a belly band. He'll always take himself to wee wee pads. Oh great.Now I've jinxed us.:w00t::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> You're welcome, Reva. A labor of love...and it's also the producer in me. Always dealing with logistics and research.


:HistericalSmiley:
Kitzel has an extra he will loan out if anyone needs it. I have also used the little black visor from the airplane (to hide the sun)---cutting the elastic, pop in a pad & tie it on the back---works great! Just don't try to reuse it when you fly again!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

We have a lot of belly bands...little Dutro, retired stud that he is, is a marker. I got most of mine from this rescue organization on-line. It's cheap, good quality, good fabric selection, fast and helps rescue...can't get any better!

911 Belly Bands


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'll bring pee pads and nature's miracle since i'm driving up...i have 3 small soft sided pens that i plan on bringing in case anyone needs to borrow one. I know i had a belly band for Riley, can't remember if i still have it...need to get looking. 

Thank you Sue for all of your hard work in finding houses. :aktion033:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'll make some extra belly bands to match the red Starry vests/ruffle dresses.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I haven't read all of the comments on here, but I am really looking forward to HH since I have yet to meet anyone from SM in person! 
Plus, HH is a reasonable drive from ATL. What are the accommodations? I want to schedule ASAP and would love to be near the beach! 
Oh, and I am off work from September 10th through the 28th, so I am flexible with regards to date.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

ckanen2n said:


> I haven't read all of the comments on here, but I am really looking forward to HH since I have yet to meet anyone from SM in person!
> Plus, HH is a reasonable drive from ATL. What are the accommodations? I want to schedule ASAP and would love to be near the beach!
> Oh, and I am off work from September 10th through the 28th, so I am flexible with regards to date.


Hi Carole - can't wait to meet you and Giovanni too. I'm renting houses for us. It will probably be three houses depending on how many of us there are. I've found a few that will work and yesterday I found out they will take our dogs. Been going back and forth with owners and managers. They are all near the beach and quite lovely (as the old timers here about some houses I've rented in the past for vacations) and will cost us less or around the same as a hotel would but also save money because we can get in food instead of eating at a restaurant every meal. The dates most of us are going is Friday, Sept 16-18th. I will be making a new post to find out exactly who is going because I have to book and reserve these houses I would say by the end of the long weekend. If you don't want to stay at the houses there are hotels right on the beach. Just let me know.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Susan, I think the houses with others would be so much more fun! Forget what I said about my son. He would probably not enjoy our eccentricities!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

ckanen2n said:


> Susan, I think the houses with others would be so much more fun! Forget what I said about my son. He would probably not enjoy our eccentricities!


Okay - I had just seen your PM. You're in :HistericalSmiley: Girl's weekend. Watch out HH


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue -- I'm sooooooooooooooooooooo excited about finding houses. It will be like a "Big Girls" slumber party!!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Sue -- I'm sooooooooooooooooooooo excited about finding houses. It will be like a "Big Girls" slumber party!!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


I know. Maybe I should bring my Maltese PJs home from VT to take with me.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Hi Carole - can't wait to meet you and Giovanni too. I'm renting houses for us. It will probably be three houses depending on how many of us there are. I've found a few that will work and yesterday I found out they will take our dogs. Been going back and forth with owners and managers. They are all near the beach and quite lovely (as the old timers here about some houses I've rented in the past for vacations) and will cost us less or around the same as a hotel would but also save money because we can get in food instead of eating at a restaurant every meal. The dates most of us are going is Friday, Sept 16-18th. I will be making a new post to find out exactly who is going because I have to book and reserve these houses I would say by the end of the long weekend. If you don't want to stay at the houses there are hotels right on the beach. Just let me know.



You mean Sept. 14-16th..:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> I know. Maybe I should bring my Maltese PJs home from VT to take with me.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:



I'll bring a movie!!:chili: We can all watch "Cinnamon"..guess what it's about?
Hint: small, white, fluffy, and lives in Beverly Hills..:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

aprilb said:


> You mean Sept. 14-16th..:HistericalSmiley:


:brownbag::behindsofa: yes, SEPTEMBER 14-16!!!!!! Sorry. Have been on the go in VT since yesterday and just jump on the computer and off.

We'll have to get popcorn, April - for the movie! I just saw it on Red Box yesterday up here but it was checked out.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Sue -- I'm sooooooooooooooooooooo excited about finding houses. It will be like a "Big Girls" slumber party!!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:



I love slumber parties!!! :chili::chili: :chili:





aprilb said:


> You mean Sept. 14-16th..:HistericalSmiley:



I was wondering about the dates, but i was just going with the flow since i can't keep track of dates, i was actually going to look it up. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OK, I confess, I didn't read through this entire thread.....but was wondering...just to verify - the actual date of the HH get together is September 15th .....right?. 

I was talking with Jill yesterday and she wants to come back to NJ for a H.S. reunion on Sept 22nd. .....so the 15th is perfect!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

YES Pat, we moved it up a week and it will be wkend of Sept. 15th w/a casual kick-off Fri. night (14th) for anyone in town & wanting to get going!! We will have the official meet-up Sat. and then after breakfast on Sun. will officially break up. Anyone can be involved as little or as much as they want during those times. I think the real fun will be in the places Sue has set up and I plan to hang out there myself as much as I can! 
More info. as we get nearer to our dates!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

If you move it to that date I should be able to attend...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Debbie, it has been set for the week-end of the 15th, but there will be a few who arrive 14th so we will get something together for Fri. night also. We will continue through breakfast on Sun. for those who are able to stay. So think of this when you book.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Wait... I do apologize. It's been much too long since I've been on this site.
Where exactly is this get-together?? I'm in Atlanta, and from what I've heard, it can't be too terribly far away! I would love to attend with Tchelsi and Tatumn. 
Anyone on this website still remember who we are??
xoxo
Heidi


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

gibbert said:


> Wait... I do apologize. It's been much too long since I've been on this site.
> Where exactly is this get-together?? I'm in Atlanta, and from what I've heard, it can't be too terribly far away! I would love to attend with Tchelsi and Tatumn.
> Anyone on this website still remember who we are??
> xoxo
> Heidi


My....let's see.....no...I don't remember you....give me more details about you....


:HistericalSmiley:


Heidi, The meet up is on Hilton Head Island. I went last year...and I expect to go again this year. :thumbsup: So I really hope you can go!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Heidi -- please come and bring that special little girl and Tater Tot too.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Heidi, would love to see you and the T's again.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

gibbert said:


> Wait... I do apologize. It's been much too long since I've been on this site.
> Where exactly is this get-together?? I'm in Atlanta, and from what I've heard, it can't be too terribly far away! I would love to attend with Tchelsi and Tatumn.
> Anyone on this website still remember who we are??
> xoxo
> Heidi


Heidi, I live in Atlanta too! I am driving to HH from Buford/Hamilton Mill area. Where do you live?


----------

